# Kat Dennings



## KatDennings (3 März 2013)

Hi zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier und wie man vielleicht schon sieht, ein großer Kat Dennings Fan!

Also, falls es unter euch Gleichgesinnte gibt, dann meldet euch einfach!

Bis bald!

:thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (3 März 2013)

finde die auch ziemlich hübsch..endlich mal keine Magertussi aus Hollywood.


----------



## KatDennings (3 März 2013)

So sieht es aus!
Und eine tolle Persönlichkeit hat sie auch!


----------



## KatDennings (12 März 2013)

Für alle anderen Fans: Schaut doch mal auf unsere Kat Seite vorbei!


----------



## exstence (14 März 2013)

Ja die Frau Dennings hat schon was


----------



## Punisher (14 März 2013)

willkommen bei CB


----------

